# Loupe Or Magnifying Glass?



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello, basically I want something to use for changing straps on watches. I need glasses for reading.......so I need something for changing straps too! I assume a loupe ios what I need? What size/X4 etc! would I need please? Basically Im looking for something cheap for occasional watch straps! Thanks in advance!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Something like this is good. Look close, its got a lens within a lens. I like to use 4 to 5X mag. This one has 3 but with a small 12. The best bit is you get to use both your hands. There are loads on the bay. I have used Redrooster.

Cheers Scott.

:yes:


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Cheers for that Scott.................Ill have a look on the Bay now!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

If you can get used to it a loupe would be much better :yes:

somthing like a 2.5 should be fine for strap changing


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Looks ridiculous, but this is pretty good. They are under a fiver on the bay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10791-Head-Band-Magnifier-Headset-Visor-Loupe-Jeweler-Magnifying-Glass-2-5x-/280940110696?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_JewelleryBoxes_Supplies_CA&hash=item416955e368


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I have slight long-sightedness being nearly 50 so I use a small pair of magnifying glasses to change straps. They're thin so I can look over the top when I need to pick up a tool or a strap and they're +2.5 and work perfectly.


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

for straps i use mag visors. about 3x is enough... straps pin are more feel for me.

for movements, i use a loupe 5X and 10x, way smaller parts.

cheers!


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

I use one of these

http://www.magnifyingglasses.co.uk/acatalog/Magnifier_Lamps.html


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

yup mag lamps are probably the most practical , if you have the desk space. the lighting is a very important part.

of course thr loupe makes us ever thar cooler..


----------

